# Show us Your Ants! The Antaresia Appreciation Thread!



## Sdaji (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks like we need to get another one of these started! Here's a couple of patternless Children's Pythons of mine going for it. This resulted in a nice clutch.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 18, 2015)

They sure look happy! 

And nice too see you back!


----------



## BasiliskTV (Sep 18, 2015)

My Antaresia Maculosa [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatE (Sep 18, 2015)

My female perthensis.


----------



## Snoos (Sep 18, 2015)

My wheatbelt stimmie, nothing overwhelmingly special but a great first snake


----------



## Burgo89 (Sep 18, 2015)

My two Antaresia Stimsoni 5 and 6 yrs old


----------



## misskirbyd (Sep 19, 2015)

My 8 month old Stimmie Max. Sorry for any sideways photos, doesn't let me rotate


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 20, 2015)

Here is a couple of my fave pics, 1st pic my female Spotty Jasmin, 2nd pic my male Spotty Saffron.  ...............Ron


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 20, 2015)

Snoos said:


> My wheatbelt stimmie, nothing overwhelmingly special but a great first snake


Can't see the pic, but they are all special, no matter what they look like. As long as you love them and they bring you joy that is all that matters


----------



## Smurf (Sep 21, 2015)

This is my pair of pygmy stimsons, Doris and Randell, I picked them up earlier this year.







Also has a variety of different local stimmies, a spotted (that is very stimsin-esk) and a couple of blonde macs


----------



## jahan (Sep 27, 2015)

One I bred last year.


----------



## cement (Sep 27, 2015)

Good old bullet proof mac, 9 yr old, 3 clutches, never laid a slug.


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 28, 2015)

*Camera shy Childreni*


----------



## Trewin (Sep 28, 2015)

my stimsons python.




NSW locale i think although not sure, about 2 yr


----------



## daztopendpythons (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Wokka (Sep 29, 2015)

I cant see the pics on posts #6 ,7,14&15. Would that be because my software is too old?


----------



## Stuart (Sep 29, 2015)

Wokka said:


> I cant see the pics on posts #6 ,7,14&15. Would that be because my software is too old?



It shouldn't be as I can see them. Do you see anything in there place or is it just an empty post?


----------



## Wokka (Sep 29, 2015)

There are 8 cm square icons which i presume i click to open a picture. Nothing hapopens when i do.i am guessing it has to do with how the pics have been posted.


----------



## bredli (Sep 29, 2015)

Wokka said:


> There are 8 cm square icons which i presume i click to open a picture. Nothing hapopens when i do.i am guessing it has to do with how the pics have been posted.



Yep same with me, Can't see the pics.


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 29, 2015)

I cannot see 4,5,6,14 & 15


----------



## Wokka (Sep 29, 2015)

I can see #4 . It is a small pic and when i click on it it opens up larger.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll see what I can do. It sounds like there is a problem with the images. Could someone post a screenshot of what they see?

Thanks
Stu


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 29, 2015)

screenshot


----------



## Stuart (Sep 29, 2015)

Got it. Looks like when the files were restored from backups, image files between Sep 2nd and 19th were not restored because of a corruption issue. 

Can you see the images in post 15?


----------



## Wokka (Sep 29, 2015)

no. when i click the cursor on the icon it does nothing.


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 29, 2015)

I have to be different i can't see 5,7,10,14,15  ....................Ron

- - - Updated - - -

screen shot i hope


----------



## lacelovexo (Oct 1, 2015)

My new stimson, I just got him (unsure of actual gender) a few days ago, my first ever python, I think he is the cutest little thing. Sorry if the pictures are not the best! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## bredli (Oct 8, 2015)

Female pygmy python/perthensis.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 17, 2015)

Childreni yearling


----------



## Mangles (Nov 3, 2015)

Some of my Ants including Patternless Childrens, Stimsons and spotted pythons.


----------



## brandosmith (Nov 5, 2015)

daztopendpythons said:


>


Which of yours is the most docile & do you have a favourite?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## daztopendpythons (Nov 6, 2015)

the last girl is the Favourite " Kuna " and pretty much all of them are good to handle


----------



## meako (Nov 18, 2015)

Fleur the Spotted Python exhibiting that beautiful rainbow sheen .


----------



## vjungle (Dec 7, 2015)

There are some beautiful little ants above


----------



## Shotta (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Fay (Dec 9, 2015)

*Some of my ants*

First one is my boy that won 'Best Antaresia' at this years Sydney Royal Easter Show. He is now a daddy.  He is a T+ children. Other two are platinum Macs.


----------



## Jimie (Dec 14, 2015)

One of this years tri colour spotted hatchies only 4 days old in this pic can't wait to see what it looks like once it's had its first shed


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 16, 2015)

Fay said:


> First one is my boy that won 'Best Antaresia' at this years Sydney Royal Easter Show. He is now a daddy.  He is a T+ children. Other two are platinum Macs.



Hi Fay, out of curiosity are those Platinum Mac's from Peter Birch?? that 1st 1 is gorgeous.  .....................Ron


----------



## Fay (Dec 16, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> Hi Fay, out of curiosity are those Platinum Mac's from Peter Birch?? that 1st 1 is gorgeous.  .....................Ron



Hi Ron, no they aren't...they are from a friend ..


----------



## vjungle (Dec 18, 2015)

Here is my spotted with full dorsal strip, She is a 3year old female. Oh she is looking for a male that looks like her for some romance...lol




just a little sun after a feed !!!




full dorsal strip.


----------



## swampie (Dec 19, 2015)

Some of my pretties out on the lawn this afternoon....






















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vjungle (Dec 21, 2015)

HERE IS MY FEMALE SPOT, SHE IS 66% POSSIBLE HET FOR ALBINO.
SHE HAS 2 WHITE SCALES ON HER BACK, AND I HOPE THIS IS A SIGN...LOL THIS COMING SEASON SHOULD TELL.






AND HERE IS A YEARLING T+ COMING ALONG QUITE WELL.






THESE LITTLE GUYS ARE EYE CATCHING, VERY LIGHT IN COLOUR AND GETTING BETTER.



.


----------



## swampie (Dec 21, 2015)

Do you need a 66% male to go with that female? [MENTION=8858]vjungle[/MENTION], I know where you may be able to get one or two ready to bread this coming season


----------



## Jimie (Dec 21, 2015)

very nice stripe mac there vjungle hopefully the bubs in the pic above will look very similar


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 21, 2015)

swampie said:


> Do you need a 66% male to go with that female? @vjungle, I know where you may be able to get one or two ready to *bread* this coming season



Snake sandwiches eh? Count me in.

Some nice ants here folks, I wish I could show you some. Mmmm, that T+ looks very nice [MENTION=8858]vjungle[/MENTION]. Good to know us canberrans have some good ants too.


----------



## vjungle (Dec 21, 2015)

swampie said:


> Do you need a 66% male to go with that female? @vjungle, I know where you may be able to get one or two ready to bread this coming season



swampie thank for the offer, I have 2 100% het males all ready to go.

Oh and I love your albinos looking great on the grass !!! absolutely stunning mate...

- - - Updated - - -



BredliFreak said:


> Snake sandwiches eh? Count me in.
> 
> Some nice ants here folks, I wish I could show you some. Mmmm, that T+ looks very nice @vjungle. Good to know us canberrans have some good ants too.



BredliFreak there are some outstanding reps here in the Capital, 

I hope to see more stunner's posted here, its great to see these beautiful animals


----------



## redline (Dec 28, 2015)

*Been a long time from this site*

My albino mac


----------



## Smurf (Dec 30, 2015)

My first ever clutch hatched on boxing day. 6 out of 6 Banded Pygmys. So, so tiny!







Awww so cute for trying...


----------



## Herpo (Dec 31, 2015)

One of my favourite things to see a hatchling ants. Those tiny heads!


----------



## Smurf (Dec 31, 2015)

I knew they were going to be small but wow! Haven't had a measure of length but guessing about 170mm. 6.2 - 6.8 grams.
Anyone got any suggestions on way to measure pythons? Not just hatchies too


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 31, 2015)

the best way i found was to obtain a length of clear plastic tubing app the same circumference of the snake with graduated makings on it.  ........................Ron


----------



## Smurf (Dec 31, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> the best way i found was to obtain a length of clear plastic tubing app the same circumference of the snake with graduated makings on it.  ........................Ron



Ah, nice one..... Are they generally happy to go in/through?


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 1, 2016)

[MENTION=41261]Smurf[/MENTION], never had a problem mate, just don't try and shove them through the tube....just let them glide on through in their own time.  ..................Ron


----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

few platinum macs

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

couple of marbles i had hatch out last year

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea I wouldn't try force them. It's like when they know you want them so go somewhere they try hardest to avoid it haha


----------



## asper (Jan 1, 2016)

pygmy pythons i bred last year. i love this species so much! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotta (Jan 2, 2016)

asper said:


> View attachment 316981
> View attachment 316982
> couple of marbles i had hatch out last year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Those Marbled Childrens are awesome!!,I've seen some similar but they still had colour on their heads.


----------



## asper (Jan 2, 2016)

Shotta said:


> Those Marbled Childrens are awesome!!,I've seen some similar but they still had colour on their heads.


Cheers mate the white one is actually translucent and you can see all its internal organs freakish when it eats but its doing well and smashing food i cant wait to see how it turns out in the future 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## swampie (Mar 9, 2016)

This little guy is colouring up nicely...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes he is Swampie, yes he is. Albino Spotted? I'm not too sure, but can't think of anything else lol!


----------



## swampie (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah mate alb mac....


----------



## Herpo (Mar 9, 2016)

He's stunning!


----------



## Shotta (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Herpo (Mar 10, 2016)

I love their tiny heads!


----------



## Smurf (Mar 14, 2016)

Any got any thoughts on this behaviour? Only seen 'him' do it a couple times and is the only hatchy that does it. Doesn't seem to be trying to escape, is he just seeing who else is around maybe? He's an 11 week pygmy stimmie that is not feeding well. I have offered a pinky when this is going on,and still no interest so I don't think it's a hunting related behaviour. 





Cheers


----------



## timatah (Mar 26, 2016)

Here's a couple of my childreni. 













Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a pair of pygmy banded pythons named Dort & Lerves

beautiful little creatures about 3 months old now.

- - - Updated - - -



Smurf said:


> Any got any thoughts on this behaviour? Only seen 'him' do it a couple times and is the only hatchy that does it. Doesn't seem to be trying to escape, is he just seeing who else is around maybe? He's an 11 week pygmy stimmie that is not feeding well. I have offered a pinky when this is going on,and still no interest so I don't think it's a hunting related behaviour.
> View attachment 317528
> 
> View attachment 317529
> ...



lucky the hole isn't any bigger or he'd be gone,have you tried braining the pinky?sometimes this is necessary to get them feeding.


----------



## Smurf (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi dragonlover1. Yea those holes are perfect size the keep the little ones in.
I did try braining early on with no luck. I've tried thawing with day old chicks to scent and herpaboost.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 4, 2016)

My friends platinum boy 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 5, 2016)

I came here after the jungle thread hoping to see some of your reduced pattern guys, did not disappoint.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 6, 2016)

You could be seeing more of them soon..


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 3, 2016)

Some new additions for the Antaresia enthusiast..


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2016)

Apparently I make quite a fine snack...


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2016)

Having abit of a soak


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 22, 2017)

A few more striped macs.. 

Some adults 





Some youngsters..


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 22, 2017)

onimocnhoj said:


> A few more striped macs..
> 
> Some adults
> View attachment 320405
> ...


all I can say is WOW


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 22, 2017)

here is my male pygmy banded and my female blonde mac


----------



## Wally (Apr 22, 2017)

onimocnhoj said:


> A few more striped macs..



I do like stripes.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 23, 2017)

Stripes are good. I'm just glad it's inheritable


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 23, 2017)

onimocnhoj said:


> Stripes are good. I'm just glad it's inheritable


I hope my blonde mac will pass on her GT stripe


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 26, 2017)

And another @Stuart


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 9, 2018)

I love Marbled Children's! Visuals and hets are hatching, it's so exciting! Hoping some of these will turn out even better than last year's holdbacks!












[doublepost=1518148965,1510725642][/doublepost]Some very nice Antaresia... in my own biased opinion


----------



## Foozil (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow @Sdaji those are amazing


----------



## Kirk1701 (Feb 13, 2018)

daztopendpythons said:


>


Oh my! That silvery one is a stunner


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 13, 2018)

Banana spotted project:


----------



## Foozil (Feb 13, 2018)

Love this thread. Already posted these elsewhere but why not here too?  
Pygmy python (Antaresia perthensis)



Wheatbelt stimsons python (Antaresia stimsoni)



And an adult blonde mac pair but the pics are terrible
[doublepost=1518498775,1518497390][/doublepost]


SpottedPythons said:


> Banana spotted project:


Whats a banana mac? Also are those tillandsias I see?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 13, 2018)

Bananas are what I call my project, due to them being yellow and speckled. They look like bananas!  I'm trying to emphasise through breeding the yellow spots on their flanks and belly. And yes, it's a tillandsia - I've got heaps of them and the one in the background is my largest. It's bigger than a basketball.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 13, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Bananas are what I call my project, due to them being yellow and speckled. They look like bananas!  I'm trying to emphasise through breeding the yellow spots on their flanks and belly. And yes, it's a tillandsia - I've got heaps of them and the one in the background is my largest. It's bigger than a basketball


Awesome! I grow a few myself  Well, not so many anymore but I used to.


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 8, 2018)

This girl is going nice and orange 

[doublepost=1541619417,1541619349][/doublepost]

[doublepost=1541619684][/doublepost]Likink this little pepered pretzel 



View attachment IMG_20181013_110505_679.jpg


----------



## Mick666 (Nov 8, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> Some very nice Antaresia... in my own biased opinion


holy hell. absolutely amazing. 
some gorgeous ones from Shire too.


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 8, 2018)

Stimsons Python


----------



## Smurf (Nov 15, 2018)

This year's Banded Pygmy Stimsons started hatching last night


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Smurf said:


> This year's Banded Pygmy Stimsons started hatching last night View attachment 325601
> View attachment 325602


Nice work mate! My 3 year wait to breed Pygmy Banded Pythons has been blown out of the water. She has a swollen sphincter and can't defecate so she can't mate and may have to be put down


----------



## Smurf (Nov 27, 2018)

Dragonlover, so sorry to hear about your little lady. Breeding and keeping them is such a joy. Pm me if you need to track down an almost adult


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 3, 2018)

Good times! A few marbled clutches already out of the egg and a few more to come  Some from het mums, some from visual. Really happy with how the holdbacks are turning out, and this season's babies are spectacular! All those blue eyes!


----------



## Neil j (Jan 6, 2019)

My little marble and t+ het marble. Love them to death. And hopefully pair them next year.






[doublepost=1546763994,1543817320][/doublepost]Better pic of them


----------



## Barry (Apr 23, 2019)

T+Albino/100%het marble



[doublepost=1555899934,1555899044][/doublepost]
Marbled/100%T+

[doublepost=1555954429][/doublepost]
My little male T+ children’s ( love the eyes on this guy)


----------



## worldpacer (Apr 24, 2019)

What a beauty!


----------



## Barry (Apr 25, 2019)

My deadset favourite


----------



## Subzero2888 (Apr 27, 2019)

My little guy/girl "fluffy" (kids named it)









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil j (Apr 28, 2019)

260g marble female I bought recently is smoking hot


----------



## Barry (Apr 28, 2019)

Neil j said:


> 260g marble female I bought recently is smoking hot
> 
> View attachment 326981


Damn she’s pretty . Nice find


----------



## jakethomas (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Neil j (Apr 30, 2019)

Amazing Jake!


----------



## jakethomas (Apr 30, 2019)

Neil j said:


> Amazing Jake!



Thanks mate! Fingers crossed for a nice season.


----------



## madeleine (May 1, 2019)

Just some of my pretty males


----------



## Barry (May 2, 2019)

View attachment 327023
Quarantine has finished for my little girl . Had to use this pic as recent pic is too large (file) whatever that means. She has become quite a bit darker but still very nice
[doublepost=1556776488,1556775887][/doublepost]


jakethomas said:


> View attachment 327012
> View attachment 327013
> View attachment 327014


Damn Jake is that marbled leucistic?


----------



## Sdaji (May 2, 2019)

Barry, they can hatch out pretty pale.


----------



## Barry (May 12, 2019)

Who ever said Children’s pythons weren’t arboreal? My girl climbs everything, cut up an old take handle & screwed it in place an hour ago, went for lunch to find this when I got back


----------



## Kaisolas (Dec 2, 2019)

My gorgeous Lucifer who we lost just today
Most of my photos of him are with him snuggled in my chest... close to my heart, always.


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 2, 2019)

Kaisolas said:


> View attachment 328098
> 
> 
> My gorgeous Lucifer who we lost just today
> Most of my photos of him are with him snuggled in my chest... close to my heart, always.


How’d u lose him?


----------



## Kaisolas (Dec 2, 2019)

Herptology said:


> How’d u lose him?


The vet couldn’t give me an answer without an autopsy but said that as he was only about 10 months old he is still susceptible to disease or bacteria. We have had him over 6 months so it was really sudden... no warning... no symptoms... heartbreaking


----------



## jarrod (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Sdaji (Dec 2, 2019)

Kaisolas said:


> The vet couldn’t give me an answer without an autopsy but said that as he was only about 10 months old he is still susceptible to disease or bacteria. We have had him over 6 months so it was really sudden... no warning... no symptoms... heartbreaking



This definitely wasn't a virus or bacterium. It's really sad that vets are charging money when they are either this incompetent or this dishonest. Reptiles have very slow metabolisms, so pathogens take much longer to develop than in other animals like humans. But, even in humans, you never get killed by bacteria or viruses by being totally fine then suddenly dropping dead. You always spend at least a short time getting sick first, and generally a long time (very few pathogens take less than a week to kill a mammal, humans being an example of a mammal). The fastest acting pathogens to kill mammals are things like meningococcal, which leaves very obvious signs. It's also just silly to say a pathogen is likely because he was only about 10 months old. Unless there's an obvious cause like poisoning or exposure to extreme temperature etc, sudden death at that age is generally a congenital issue revealing itself.


----------



## Kaisolas (Dec 3, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> This definitely wasn't a virus or bacterium. It's really sad that vets are charging money when they are either this incompetent or this dishonest. Reptiles have very slow metabolisms, so pathogens take much longer to develop than in other animals like humans. But, even in humans, you never get killed by bacteria or viruses by being totally fine then suddenly dropping dead. You always spend at least a short time getting sick first, and generally a long time (very few pathogens take less than a week to kill a mammal, humans being an example of a mammal). The fastest acting pathogens to kill mammals are things like meningococcal, which leaves very obvious signs. It's also just silly to say a pathogen is likely because he was only about 10 months old. Unless there's an obvious cause like poisoning or exposure to extreme temperature etc, sudden death at that age is generally a congenital issue revealing itself.


Actually she didn’t charge me, which was appreciated. His colour was all normal except for a greenish tinge near where his food was sitting about nearly halfway down his body... he was last fed about 2 weeks ago... thinking about it, his food wasn’t digested as fast from this feed as previous feeds... I didn’t take any photos as I was/am so distraught from his passing...
I miss him so much... am used to having a cuddle every morning and I went to his viv this morning again out of habit... I am blaming myself because he was my first snake and I just don’t know if I should get another...


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 3, 2019)

Kaisolas said:


> Actually she didn’t charge me, which was appreciated. His colour was all normal except for a greenish tinge near where his food was sitting about nearly halfway down his body... he was last fed about 2 weeks ago... thinking about it, his food wasn’t digested as fast from this feed as previous feeds... I didn’t take any photos as I was/am so distraught from his passing...
> I miss him so much... am used to having a cuddle every morning and I went to his viv this morning again out of habit... I am blaming myself because he was my first snake and I just don’t know if I should get another...



Pretty cool she didn't charge you, that's one good thing and shows that at least she's probably not dishonest.

That greenish tinge is pretty common to see in snakes after they die, regardless of what the cause is. I've seen that in multiple collections in snakes which have died from a range of things, known and unknown.

No reason to blame yourself. The reality is that if you work with animals, eventually you're going to have dead animals. If you did nothing wrong there's no reason to feel bad, guilty or responsible. Presumably you went through all the obvious possibilities with your vet (the snake wasn't given an extreme chill or heat exposure, nothing significantly bad happened, no physical injuries, etc) so it was most likely a congenital issue, and there's nothing anyone could have done about that. Give the best keeper in the world 100 hatchling snakes and it's almost certain that he won't be capable of giving you 100 adult snakes. It's just very unlucky that it happened to your first snake. Very sorry to hear this story.


----------



## Kaisolas (Dec 3, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> Pretty cool she didn't charge you, that's one good thing and shows that at least she's probably not dishonest.
> 
> That greenish tinge is pretty common to see in snakes after they die, regardless of what the cause is. I've seen that in multiple collections in snakes which have died from a range of things, known and unknown.
> 
> No reason to blame yourself. The reality is that if you work with animals, eventually you're going to have dead animals. If you did nothing wrong there's no reason to feel bad, guilty or responsible. Presumably you went through all the obvious possibilities with your vet (the snake wasn't given an extreme chill or heat exposure, nothing significantly bad happened, no physical injuries, etc) so it was most likely a congenital issue, and there's nothing anyone could have done about that. Give the best keeper in the world 100 hatchling snakes and it's almost certain that he won't be capable of giving you 100 adult snakes. It's just very unlucky that it happened to your first snake. Very sorry to hear this story.


Thank you. It makes me feel a little better having an experienced snake person say that.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 5, 2019)

Hatching out a marble x patternless het clutch. Nice to see some true patternless 100% het marbles coming out  (and as you can see, some with pattern as well! The one in the middle there actually has a sort of funky pattern) Looks like there will be some nice visual marbles in this clutch too


----------



## alichamp (Mar 15, 2020)

Cookie explores a new climbing branch.


----------



## Smurf (Jan 26, 2021)

One of this years clutch, 5 of 6 have had 3 unassisted feeds. So teeny


----------



## deadcentre (Feb 3, 2021)

jahan said:


> One I bred last year.


Wow looks amazing ??


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 3, 2021)

Producing a lot of Antaresia this year, plenty available


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 3, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> View attachment 330638
> View attachment 330636
> View attachment 330639
> View attachment 330635
> ...


Dude, what on earth is that last one? Looks spicy!


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 3, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Dude, what on earth is that last one? Looks spicy!



A Children's Python. I'm unfamiliar with the flavour of Antaresia snakes, but I'm guessing this one's is not unusual.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> A Children's Python


Haha, I know that it's a children's python, I was asking what it was on the genetic side of things. And by the way"spicy" is just my definition of a good looking snake.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 4, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Haha, I know that it's a children's python, I was asking what it was on the genetic side of things. And by the way"spicy" is just my definition of a good looking snake.



Ah, I am undone! Failing to address a metaphor and instead responding to it in a literal sense! All the same, thank you for the compliment, I agree, he's one good-looking snake, although in a sense, two good-looking snakes, or two partial snakes which together compliment each other to make up one snake. I won't split hairs.

It's a chimeric Children's Python, with four complete sets of the Children's Python genome in the one individual, though only the regular compliment of two sets in any specific part of the snake's body.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> he's one good-looking snake


Which is no surprise considering that all the snakes that you produce are good-looking


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 6, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Which is no surprise considering that all the snakes that you produce are good-looking ?



Wow! The cheque is in the mail! Haha!

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> Thanks for the compliment


No worries bro


----------



## bmaj! (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Chills (Apr 16, 2021)

My children's python. About 18 months old now. Came from a breeder in the NT near Darwin. 




[automerge]1619170896[/automerge]
Picked him up this afternoon. 9 year old spotted python who unfortunately didn't fit into his previous owners new unit. I'm Happy to have a new house mate ?
Beautiful rainbow flares in overhead light, can't wait to see him out in the sun.


----------



## Harpo (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Jonesy1103 (May 12, 2021)

Here's my A. Childreni having a quick nom and showing off after.


----------



## “Monty” Children’s Python (May 14, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> Looks like we need to get another one of these started! Here's a couple of patternless Children's Pythons of mine going for it. This resulted in a nice clutch.





Sdaji said:


> Looks like we need to get another one of these started! Here's a couple of patternless Children's Pythons of mine going for it. This resulted in a nice clutch.


[automerge]1620957662[/automerge]


Harpo said:


> View attachment 331038
> View attachment 331039
> View attachment 331040


Gorgeous love it
[automerge]1621033479[/automerge]


Sdaji said:


> Hatching out a marble x patternless het clutch. Nice to see some true patternless 100% het marbles coming out  (and as you can see, some with pattern as well! The one in the middle there actually has a sort of funky pattern) Looks like there will be some nice visual marbles in this clutch too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow awesome
[automerge]1621033628[/automerge]


Sdaji said:


> View attachment 330638
> View attachment 330636
> View attachment 330639
> View attachment 330635
> ...


Stunning


----------



## JezzeMcN (Aug 4, 2021)

My boy now:



and this photo is when I first got him so tiny then!


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Aug 6, 2021)

@Herptology how much did the chimeras sell for?


----------



## Friller2009 (Aug 6, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> @Herptology how much did the chimeras sell for?


Looking for some more things to breed carlso?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 6, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> @Herptology how much did the chimeras sell for?



I'm not sure what he sold his for (I'm sorry, I just can't type that name with that spelling), but chimeras are all unique and price varies with quality. When I've sold them I've put them up as EOI. Last season there did seem to be a bit of a going rate established for 'top end' chimeras among people with their finger on the pulse, but a fair few jokers would ask if they could have them for the same price as a regular marble or maybe offer just a little extra. Haha, pretty funny.

Hopefully we produce more this season. It's always very exciting because they're all so different and unique.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 6, 2021)

i'm confused... ive never had any chimeras :| if i did they would be in the 2-3k+


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 6, 2021)

Herptology said:


> i'm confused... ive never had any chimeras :| if i did they would be in the 2-3k+



Haha, I was a bit puzzled, I thought I must have missed something! I'm glad it wasn't me.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 6, 2021)

you best believe if i ever hatch a chimera or paradox, you wont hear the end of it


----------



## NCS48 (Aug 7, 2021)

Colin Ray bred T+ stimmie


----------



## Timmah (Aug 8, 2021)

JezzeMcN said:


> My boy now:
> View attachment 331506
> View attachment 331507
> 
> and this photo is when I first got him so tiny then!



Great looking snake there! How long between the two photos?


----------



## JezzeMcN (Aug 9, 2021)

Timmah said:


> Great looking snake there! How long between the two photos?


he was about 2-3 months when I got him and the older one is about 8 months. he's grown a fair bit but still has a bit to go 
[automerge]1628466309[/automerge]


NCS48 said:


> Colin Ray bred T+ stimmie


damn I want something like this to breed with my stimmy in the future


----------



## Timmah (Aug 28, 2021)

So someone is clearly at home in their new enclosure! Got home about an hour ago, and my new Stimmie hid around the log for a bit (warm end) now just chilling at the front for photo opps


----------



## Ronnii (Aug 28, 2021)

First time owners here. Our little spotted which my daughter has named Cosmos!


----------



## Timmah (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks about the same size as my new stimmie @Ronnii! Your enclosure looks a lot bigger than mine though, loving the rock wall!


----------



## Ronnii (Sep 3, 2021)

Timmah said:


> Looks about the same size as my new stimmie @Ronnii! Your enclosure looks a lot bigger than mine though, loving the rock wall!


Thanks!! It's about 30cms long. Can't wait to start to begin to handle the little one. The enclosure is 45x45x45. Plenty of room but not overly huge.


----------



## Timmah (Sep 4, 2021)

So I got Smaug out today to see how he'd be with some handling, and he was totally chilled out, just exploring around my hand and the doona cave I made for him. Cleaned his enclosure and weighed him... All of 37 grams  

Am thinking of his forever home though. He loves being able to explore, always reaching up to the top of his tank like he wants to climb on something, so he doesn't appear concerned about the big world.


----------



## Vixen. (Sep 29, 2021)

First snake. Received last night (via a 9 hr freight ride) from peter birch. 8 month old Ghost Childrens. He was super active in the little setup I put him in till he's big enough/set up the 90x45x60 that I have for him. Kept reading everywhere not to feed him, then others saying could feed him. He kinda seemed to be looking for food... and had been told and have his feed history that he's a really good eater and was due a day or so ago so thought 'worse case I'll just feed all my local outdoor snakes the fuzzy if he won't take it'. Little bugger snapped it straight away and downed it in 3mins from start to finish.... guess I was worried for no reason!


----------



## DittiMaru (Oct 13, 2021)

This is Casper  our marbled children's python. he's still a baby and very smol but we adore him.






cement said:


> Good old bullet proof mac, 9 yr old, 3 clutches, never laid a slug.


that rainbow sheen on her is amazing gosh


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Oct 14, 2021)

Carlos the T+ Stimsons he's so tiny but I love him (or her lol) so much


----------



## Deedee78 (Oct 15, 2021)

I've got 3......Delilah, Samson and Trix their baby.


----------



## wpfc1999 (Oct 15, 2021)

My little dude Freddie. Has an awesome diamond on his head.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 12, 2021)

Gave about 35 hatchling marbleds their first feeds on Thursday, first time offering for all of them. Here are a dozen pictures.

I also gave some 100% het marbles and poss het albino Spotteds their first feeds, but I don't seem to have taken any pictures of them, I guess I was focussing more on the feeding than playing with my phone camera. A couple more clutches of Antaresia went into the incubator last week too, that's just about it for the season for new eggs, but there will be more new mouths to feed every week for the next two months or so. Busy but fun times.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 13, 2021)

Gotta love the ant king back at it this year!! Some awesome animals mate! Absolutely stunning! Hopefully you crack some tarbles too!


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 13, 2021)

ElapidHooks said:


> Gotta love the ant king back at it this year!! Some awesome animals mate! Absolutely stunning! Hopefully you crack some tarbles too!



Haha, thank you! The marbles above were produced from marble x marble and marble x het, but there are eggs in the incubator from tarble females and double het females x double het male and marble het T+ male, so we'll have a few tarbles coming out in the next month or so. So much work, so much fun! Haha!


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 13, 2021)

Sweet mate! Hope you get some good luck! Make sure to post some more baby pics when more hatch!


----------



## reptilesforlife (Dec 13, 2021)

bit late to the appreciation party but heres my one year old childrens python!


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2022)

I think this pair of marbles is adorable with their matching patches  Haha, maybe it's just me. It's still a little early to be sure but the male (right) looks like he'll be a nice vivid orange adult with the normal black/dark pattern, and the female looks like she'll be a pale/'white' marble with the 'silver' markings.

I wanted to keep this pair but unfortunately we just couldn't allocate space for them, so once they're feeding and ready to go... they will. I'll enjoy them in the meantime though 

The oldest ones are now ready to go and they're all keeping me very busy!


----------



## Colin41 (Jan 7, 2022)

DittiMaru said:


> View attachment 331913
> 
> 
> This is Casper  our marbled children's python. he's still a baby and very smol but we adore him.
> ...


I agree, I like this little fella too. He is a really lovely looking pet.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Jan 8, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> I think this pair of marbles is adorable with their matching patches  Haha, maybe it's just me. It's still a little early to be sure but the male (right) looks like he'll be a nice vivid orange adult with the normal black/dark pattern, and the female looks like she'll be a pale/'white' marble with the 'silver' markings.
> 
> I wanted to keep this pair but unfortunately we just couldn't allocate space for them, so once they're feeding and ready to go... they will. I'll enjoy them in the meantime though
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff bro!! They look awesome!!


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 13, 2022)

Wow, nearly a year since anyone posted in this thread, and exactly a year since anyone other than myself posted a picture in it.

Am I posting in the wrong area or is this place dying?

Well, either way, I'll stick up a few pictures. These very cute little critters hatched out last week. It makes me very happy when we get them coming out looking this good.







I always want to keep them but we always end up selling them. This year I think we'll be keeping at least a pair from this clutch.


----------



## A's Reptile Room (Dec 13, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> Wow, nearly a year since anyone posted in this thread, and exactly a year since anyone other than myself posted a picture in it.
> 
> Am I posting in the wrong area or is this place dying?
> 
> ...



That there is beautiful, I will put some pics up of mine to try and get this thread going again.

Out of interest, do you ship interstate?

These are my 2 Ant. Childreni. 
Tarble Boy and Marble Girl
First Snakes I have owned in probably 15 years, really looking forward to getting them up to breeding size. The snake bug has certainly bitten again to the point that I am selling off most of my dragons and geckos to get more!! Next on the list is some super white marbles, if I can find them.


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 13, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> Wow, nearly a year since anyone posted in this thread, and exactly a year since anyone other than myself posted a picture in it.
> 
> Am I posting in the wrong area or is this place dying?
> 
> ...


i want one... surely these are for sale for a cheap and reasonable price... i asked my misses
do you have pics of previous hatchlings as adults?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 13, 2022)

A's Reptile Room said:


> That there is beautiful, I will put some pics up of mine to try and get this thread going again.
> 
> Out of interest, do you ship interstate?



Sure do send snakes interstate. Sometimes I've even been known to deliver them personally - any excuse for a road trip, haha.

Herpetology: Indeed, very cheap and reasonable.

No pictures of adults I can share. I always want to keep them, but they tend to get sold... they're as popular as you'd imagine and if I'm made an offer I can't refuse, I don't. Some of the adults turn out quite spectacular. They vary plenty, as you'd well expect. I say this every year and it never happens, but I plan to keep at least a pair this season. I haven't asked for permission to share pictures of adults, but there are some kicking around if you take a look.


----------



## Dimmo263 (Dec 13, 2022)

*this is Venus, about 8 months old in the photo now nearly a year!*


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 13, 2022)

here is my striped blonde spotted trying to cover her first clutch
She laid 16 eggs plus 5 slugs, it is now down to 9 eggs. I am happy with that, it is her first time after all


----------



## Mack86 (Dec 15, 2022)

11 months old


----------



## A's Reptile Room (Dec 16, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> Wow, nearly a year since anyone posted in this thread, and exactly a year since anyone other than myself posted a picture in it.
> 
> Am I posting in the wrong area or is this place dying?
> 
> ...



How is a Chimera made? What parents do you start with?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 19, 2022)

A's Reptile Room said:


> How is a Chimera made? What parents do you start with?



You can make these critters from a range of parental genotypes. The best way as best I can tell at this stage is from two visual parents.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 20, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> Wow, nearly a year since anyone posted in this thread, and exactly a year since anyone other than myself posted a picture in it.
> 
> Am I posting in the wrong area or is this place dying?


I am afraid it is dying mate, all forums are dying, I recently let my Bearded Dragon Forum (ABDF) slip into non existence due to lack of people coming to look, a sad day for me. But nobody wants to look at forums anymore, they just want likes


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 21, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> I am afraid it is dying mate, all forums are dying, I recently let my Bearded Dragon Forum (ABDF) slip into non existence due to lack of people coming to look, a sad day for me. But nobody wants to look at forums anymore, they just want likes


Facebook certainly has been killing off forums for about 10 years now, and something more niche like a Bearded Dragon forum was always going to have a challenge, but there are still people who see how hideous Facebook is, how valuable a specific forum is (Likely your Beardy forum was, and I'm sad to hear what happened), and some will actively seek out and support forums which exist away from Facebook. I'm quite torn over this one, APS. On one hand I think it's very valuable to have a non Facebook, private Australian herp forum so I want to support it. On the other hand, this one is run and moderated so poorly that I feel like I should avoid it. Most of my friends think I'm stupid for having anything to do with APS because of that. The moderators don't seem to either not be aware or how to properly run a forum or they aren't sufficiently able to put in the time. Given that their main efforts seem to be in attempting to resurrect dead threads and they completely ignore the problems they should be addressing (as opposed to even making an attempt to deal with them), it seems likely to be the former.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 21, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> Facebook certainly has been killing off forums for about 10 years now, and something more niche like a Bearded Dragon forum was always going to have a challenge, but there are still people who see how hideous Facebook is, how valuable a specific forum is (Likely your Beardy forum was, and I'm sad to hear what happened), and some will actively seek out and support forums which exist away from Facebook. I'm quite torn over this one, APS. On one hand I think it's very valuable to have a non Facebook, private Australian herp forum so I want to support it.


APS was the first reptile forum I found, even though it was mainly about pythons I was accepted and I was only a dragon lover, back then I only had central and pygmy beardies. My collection has grown considerably since then. I have been able to contribute and even asked my opinions, this is why I keep coming back here. I want to support this forum too


----------



## Mack86 (Dec 21, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> APS was the first reptile forum I found, even though it was mainly about pythons I was accepted and I was only a dragon lover, back then I only had central and pygmy beardies. My collection has grown considerably since then. I have been able to contribute and even asked my opinions, this is why I keep coming back here. I want to support this forum too





Sdaji said:


> Facebook certainly has been killing off forums for about 10 years now, and something more niche like a Bearded Dragon forum was always going to have a challenge, but there are still people who see how hideous Facebook is, how valuable a specific forum is (Likely your Beardy forum was, and I'm sad to hear what happened), and some will actively seek out and support forums which exist away from Facebook. I'm quite torn over this one, APS. On one hand I think it's very valuable to have a non Facebook, private Australian herp forum so I want to support it. On the other hand, this one is run and moderated so poorly that I feel like I should avoid it. Most of my friends think I'm stupid for having anything to do with APS because of that. The moderators don't seem to either not be aware or how to properly run a forum or they aren't sufficiently able to put in the time. Given that their main efforts seem to be in attempting to resurrect dead threads and they completely ignore the problems they should be addressing (as opposed to even making an attempt to deal with them), it seems likely to be the former.


I've found it to be invaluable in my journey. Very thankful I found it.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 21, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> APS was the first reptile forum I found, even though it was mainly about pythons I was accepted and I was only a dragon lover, back then I only had central and pygmy beardies. My collection has grown considerably since then. I have been able to contribute and even asked my opinions, this is why I keep coming back here. I want to support this forum too


I joined pretty early, 28th of June 2004. It wasn't the first online reptile group I'd found or even the first Australian one, but it had a nice community at the time. Wow, the best part of 20 years now... it has gone through a few iterations, some better than others. For a while it almost held a monopoly on the Australian online reptile discussion scene. It has changed hands and management styles... quite an adventure really. Funny that it when it was at its peak we all thought it was terrible, and it ended up being replaced by far far worse Facebook groups.

One mistake most of the forums have been making over the last 5-10 years is seeing that Facebook is more popular, so trying to copy Facebook and be more like it. You'll never beat Facebook at being like Facebook, and Facebook is garbage so you don't want to be like it anyway. Forums should try to be like brilliant forums so that people have a reason to come to them, rather than making them think 'this is like Facebook so I might as well just go to Facebook'.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 21, 2022)

I hadn’t been around here much since my earlier days of python keeping; I joined in 2009. Coming back when my last python put to sleep had me seeing how sadly quiet it is around here. It’s a shame since this had been a great place for people to come and ask questions and show off their collection.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 21, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> I joined pretty early, 28th of June 2004. It wasn't the first online reptile group I'd found or even the first Australian one, but it had a nice community at the time. Wow, the best part of 20 years now... it has gone through a few iterations, some better than others. For a while it almost held a monopoly on the Australian online reptile discussion scene. It has changed hands and management styles... quite an adventure really. Funny that it when it was at its peak we all thought it was terrible, and it ended up being replaced by far far worse Facebook groups.
> 
> One mistake most of the forums have been making over the last 5-10 years is seeing that Facebook is more popular, so trying to copy Facebook and be more like it. You'll never beat Facebook at being like Facebook, and Facebook is garbage so you don't want to be like it anyway. Forums should try to be like brilliant forums so that people have a reason to come to them, rather than making them think 'this is like Facebook so I might as well just go to Facebook'.


I never tried to be like fakebook, my forum was about truth and facts. I don't like fakebook, even my profile is fake, I don't give a sh1t what you had for lunch


----------

